# Chrome



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Is it best to spray chrome over black?
I saw a gazing ball that had an amazing chrome shine. The owner said it there when he bought the house ten years ago. I know that I can't duplicate it, but I like to kind of close to it.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have no experience with chrome paint but I think I remember The Engineered Angler on YouTube do a video about it. Maybe search for “The Engineered Angler chrome” on YouTube and you might have some luck. Goodluck


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

bassmaster1 said:


> I have no experience with chrome paint but I think I remember The Engineered Angler on YouTube do a video about it. Maybe search for “The Engineered Angler chrome” on YouTube and you might have some luck. Goodluck


Thanks. I've watched his videos. I'll have to look that up.
A lot of videos that have tools like a lathe and some other tools that I don't have I kind of lose interest in. But I can always learn something. He does have a good grasp of what he is doing. And probably the money to have some of the things he uses.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

If you have an airbrush, createx has some paints that come close to a chrome look. With that said, set a lure painted with this next to a chrome Bandit and the painted lure looks grayish and dark in comparison. There’s enough mirroring to see some reflection though. I believe the Bandit is probably electroplated to get that mirror finish it has. I have a theory that the Bandit, as a lure shape is nothing special, but that it owes its success to the spectacular metallic finishes the custom painters provide for us by painting over that perfect chrome body. That and the fact the Bandit is not finicky requiring constant tuning. 

The lure below was painted black with createx gloss black. Over that a thick coat of UVLS clear was applied followed by the quicksilver. You can decide for yourself whether it’s acceptable. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's a good job. Suitable for my taste! I'll post a pic of my results in a few weeks.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Stock chrome baits such as the Bandit Deep Walleye, or really any Chrome finish hardbaits are typically electroplated to achieve the mirror finish. There is certainly a lot of good information posted here as to how to come close, but I hope this provides some clarity and saves some frustration for those hoping to replicate the factory chrome finish.

Good Fishin',

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank you that's good to know. I have come relatively close through trial and error on test pieces.


----------

